# What's the current 'must use' razor blade?



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Coming to the end of my razor blades I got when I got my DE razor and need to get some more.

Currently using Wilkinson sword, Personna Platinum and boots own brand.

My skin is slightly sensitive (gets slightly sore after 3 days back-2-back shaving with my DE razor) and I get occasional nick but nothing major with the blade brands i'm using.

Was thinking of trying something like https://gemstonetrading.co.uk/5-10-25-50-100-tiger-platinum-premium-stainless-de-razor-blades-czech-made-uk-stock/

What would people recommend without paying a fortune for blades?


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

get what you can afford


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It all depends on what works for you.
My beard hair is seriously coarse so i have to use Feathers blades which are ridiculously sharp and not _that_ expensive, think i paid about £25 for a hundred blades.

But be warned, they are _really_ sharp and if you occasionally nick yourself, then either get an alum block and map your beard, or pick something slightly less sharp :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I went back to DE shaving around 2016, having used a DE razor for a while in the 80's and then went down the lazy route of cartridge and electric for the next 30 years.

I use Feathers occasionally, but as Muzzer said, they can bite.

The blade i have settled on for a couple of years now (apart from some occasional playing with other types ) is Astra Superior platinum usually referred to as Astra SP. They have a strong rep amongst DE fans because they are for most people both smooth and sharp. I can really recommend them as a great everyday blade.

They are currently £9 per hundred on Amazon UK, but often dip down to the £7 mark.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Razo...keywords=astra+sp&qid=1624816351&rdc=1&sr=8-3

The linked ones above are Dispatched from and sold by Amazon, so genuine.

PS you can safely ignore the Turkish writing on the box in the Amazon advert, as the new stock don't have this - The complete Astra range of blades are produced in the Gillette mega factory in St Petersburg, as are many other brands.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah Feathers are definitely a "be careful" with, i sliced my lip about a month or so back and it bled for the best part of an hour before i could stop it. Even an Alum block wouldn't stop that one









I was initially unsure about them but i found that as with almost everything, preperation is the key with them, if i pre soak my face with a hot face cloth for about 5 minutes - or after a bath - then lather carefully and shave in the direction the hair grows, i can eradicate almost all nicks*.

* being old and fat means i do get them but i can lessen them with this.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Was thinking about Astra. The ones I linked to are made in the same factory the Astra ones used to be made at before moving production to Russia.

Think I'll go for the Astra next.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

IIRC Connaught Shaving used to do a trial pack for X amount, you had a bunch of blades you could try to see which one you prefer, might be an idea to look into that just in case


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

I love the Gillette yellow ones, for my sensitive skin they are sharp enough but kind enough too. 

Some of the others mentioned for me I found too sharp and too unforgiving, felt shredded. 

I have settled on a DE razor that’s very aggressive with the Gillette yellows and it works for me.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I started using a DE razor about 2 years ago. I really enjoy using it compared to the latest 5 blade razors.

I got a selection of blades when I started. Including, Gillette 7 o'clock, Feathers, Derby, Astra and a couple of others.

I've just run out and decided the Astra SP blades were my favourite. I like Feathers bit perhaps a bit too sharp for me, The Astra's seem sharp enough but also smooth enough for me.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think a decent soap helps too but as i mentioned above, preperation is key


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

muzzer said:


> Yeah Feathers are definitely a "be careful" with, i sliced my lip about a month or so back and it bled for the best part of an hour before i could stop it. Even an Alum block wouldn't stop that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have found that washing your face pre-shave, with a decent bar of plain soap, to be every bit as effective (or more) than any of the dedicated pre-shave products i have tried (and a lot cheaper)

It cleans the skin and definitely softens the stubble / hairs quite a bit.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

This is the shave cream i use - absolute bargain @ £2 and you get a lovely creamy, cushioning lather from it. Only need a pea sized blob in a bowl and it whips up enough for a 3 pass shave - can really recommend it.

Way, way better than the garbage you get in aerosol cans and genuinely comparable with more expensive brands.

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/shaving/palmolive-men-classic-shaving-cream-100ml-2348780-p


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> I have found that washing your face pre-shave, with a decent bar of plain soap, to be every bit as effective (or more) than any of the dedicated pre-shave products i have tried (and a lot cheaper)
> 
> It cleans the skin and definitely softens the stubble / hairs quite a bit.


Yeah i go along with that, if i can't do a bath/shower immediately before hand then i soak a face cloth in hot water and hold it to my face and that softens the bristles up nicely. I tried a pre shave oil once and it was horrendous. I also tried a brushless shave once and that was equally cack, good old shaving soap for me is what works.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> This is the shave cream i use
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/shaving/palmolive-men-classic-shaving-cream-100ml-2348780-p


Used the Palmolive myself and really rate it, other cheap creams I like are Boots Cool Cologne Lather Shave Cream and Erasmic shave cream - both under £2 and do a good job.

Recently been using a Wilkinson Sword shaving soap bowl and don't like it compared to the creams.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Nivea Men Sensitive Skin Aftershave Balm is terrific stuff too - rrp £6, but most often closer to half that - a really fantastic aftershave product for quickly settling down scraped skin :devil:

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/258842149


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

One blade

https://www.johnlewis.com/philips-q...tOC_Z4eYs0-7Jr6qh1xoC55gQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Gillette fusion and £1 a tin Gillette foam from Tescos.

Get 4 months plus from one cartridge shaving once a day.

When you get to my age with "Rhinoceros skin" (as my dad used to say), no need for anything too fancy.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Blue Al said:


> One blade
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/philips-q...tOC_Z4eYs0-7Jr6qh1xoC55gQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


But replacement blades are over £27 for 3! I pay less than that for 100 blades.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Gillette fusion and £1 a tin Gillette foam from Tescos.
> 
> Get 4 months plus from one cartridge shaving once a day.
> 
> When you get to my age with "Rhinoceros skin" (as my dad used to say), no need for anything too fancy.


Yeah it will do the job, but it doesn't compare to using decent shave soap + a fresh sharp blade.

I have older skin too and I can get a fantastic smooth skin shave from a proper razor.

I use a DE blade for 3 or 4 shaves then replace it, because they only cost me about 7 or 8p for a quality blade. So it costs me about the same or less over 4 months as a single Gillette cartridge would.

A £2 tube of quality shave cream lasts me 2 to 3 months.

DE or straights are deff the only way to shave


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I only use DE when travelling and I use the "Feather" blades. Others have commented how sharp they are but I have an adjustable razor so its no issue. I have experience of at least 20 different blades and Feather are by far the best IMO.

But my preference for shaving is with a straight razor. Shaving is no longer a chore but something to look forward to with a cut throat - love using a strop, its so satisfying but at the moment I have a beard and I do miss that 20 mins of shear pleasure and all the lovely soaps that go with it, my favourite being Geo f Trumpers Rose. seems expensive but it goes a hell of a long way.
https://www.traditionalshaving.co.u...er-rose-shaving-cream-200g-5038607092222.html


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

There are so many variables between face, razor, and blade that it’s such a hard question to answer. The personna blades in the red box are my default. I really like Feather blades, especially in milder razors, but they tear me up in my bakelite slants. In those I actually use Astra.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

cptzippy said:


> There are so many variables between face, razor, and blade that it's such a hard question to answer. The personna blades in the red box are my default. I really like Feather blades, especially in milder razors, but they tear me up in my bakelite slants. In those I actually use Astra.


That's true, i was convinced to buy a Merkur Furtur razor as it was adjustable but it wasn't for me, despite being told i'd get used to it.
I now have a stainless Feathers DE and it's so much better


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input, plenty to ponder on.

I found a trial pack of Astra Green I forgot I had and tried these today. Prefer them to the Persona platinum, feel sharper and slightly more aggressive so will get these and probably some Gillette yellows to try.

:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been using Harry's for a couple of years now - can't fault them and I have sensitive skin.

The foam/gel you use does also make a difference, the same applies to after shave balm too.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Crikey, this topic makes me laugh at myself, i've been using Gillette Pro twin blade razor for as long as I can remember (must be 30+ yrs i'm 60 shortly) the handle has broken in half but still usuable. Got concerned last year as Boots didn't seem to have the blades in stock, had to go online at Ebay to get 10 packs, to be fair I only shave once a week and as I always find trying to shave more than that gives me issues.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Teamleader 21 said:


> Crikey, this topic makes me laugh at myself, i've been using Gillette Pro twin blade razor for as long as I can remember (must be 30+ yrs i'm 60 shortly) the handle has broken in half but still usuable. Got concerned last year as Boots didn't seem to have the blades in stock, had to go online at Ebay to get 10 packs, to be fair I only shave once a week and as I always find trying to shave more than that gives me issues.


Half of the issues is because the cartridge style razors and disposables dont cut the hair cleanly, they pull it first before they cut it so that when the hair rectracts, it becomes ingrown and you get that whole red rash thing going on.

A DE or straight razor slices through the hair and stops the redness and rash and they work best with a decent soap/cream and a brush. But it isn't for everyone as the initial expense puts people off but then it works out cheaper in the long run for me, i buy 100 blades at a time and they work out at 25p a blade and Feathers are amongst the most expensive on the market but they work for me.
I digress, the same goes for the soap, i buy a bowl and then i can buy refills so the initial expense stings a bit bu then refills are only £6 or so but at a pinch, Boots do a Gillette soap that my skin will tolerate.

Then it's just a case of mapping your beard for best results :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

One aspect of coming into DE shaving is that Cartridge and Electric razors don't shave very close, so it is very easy to get into a habit of pushing down and dragging them a little to get a closer shave.

Try that with a DE (as many do first time) and you will be covered in tiny cuts - it takes a little time to appreciate that you must hold a DE or straight edge razor using fingertip pressure and let the blade do the work under its own weight, using only enough pressure to move it.

Then you start to get that lovely smooth shave, with no redness or cuts.


----------

